# Replacing outlet with 5 wires



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

DO NOT use the quick connects, they are famous for failing and then you may have bigger problems on your hand.

Take the wires from the plug and make a pigail on them and then take only one wire to the plug and go around the screw.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

It appears this receptacle may be half switched (half the receptacle is hot all the time and the other half is switch controlled) . If so, you'll need to break the tab between the 2 gold screws.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Good eye wire nut, i never even noticed that in the picture until i looked again.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

The only replacement receptales I have see it before is Hubbel commercal / spec grade recepectales that have 8 holes but they are backwired with screw { not backstabbed type }

As long the box is not crowed you can make a pigtail for black conductors ditto with white conductors as well if you want to.

Before you do that make sure you break the tab on brass side only not the silver side leave that part alone.

Merci.
Marc


----------

